# Hello from Alabama



## Jake_O'Rear (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello Brother Masons! 

I'm from Mobile, AL and a member of Howard E Blackwell Lodge #899. I was initiated May 2009, and I was raised April 2010. 

Thanks for having me here.

Jake


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Feb 9, 2019)

welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## James R Gaiter Sr (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome My Brother 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome brother! I hope you find the forum useful.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum !


----------



## goomba (Feb 16, 2019)

Welcome to the site brother.  I was raised in Ware Lodge No. 435 of the Grand Lodge of Alabama.


----------

